# shepherding...belgian shepherd intending to go further ! BLACK FAIRY !



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

well, black fairy passed her aptitude test for sheepherding in france in feb 2011 recently...the CANT in france...and social skills test...

so now...i am hoping to train her futher ! in wales

progressing to kennel club register her transfer from french society

CSAU CANT - FEE NOIRE,belgische herdershond,chien de berger belge,belgian shepherd,groenendael,France

CSAU CANT - FEE NOIRE,belgische herdershond,chien de berger belge,belgian shepherd,groenendael,France

in french but pics tell a thousand words...










ALED OWEN ENTRAINEUR DE CHIENS DE TROUPEAU AU PAYS DE GALLES

http://www.aled-owen-sheepdogs.co.uk/.....World Sheepdog Trials Champion 2002 & 2008,International Sheepdog Society Supreme Champion 1999, 2000 & 2007,7 times winner of Welsh Open Championship 9 times winner of North Wales Sheepdog Society Open Championship,Winner of BBC TV 'One Man and his Dog' doubles title 3 times winner of Welsh National Championship,6 times Welsh Aggregate Champion.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's very pretty,good luck with everything.


----------

